# Ooooh Yeaaaa!!!



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok, for those of you that store your Outback at home, this won't mean anything to you.

I've been storing my Outback at my parents place for the last 2 years (and my Coleman popup was there before the Outback)

Anyhoot...it is about a 30 min drive each way, so not really too convinent, but for free storage it was great.

Now, I moved into my new house in April and put my name on the list for a neighborhood R storage. Lady laughed and said it was a min of 3 years to get in. She did however tell me to check back every 2-3 months as something might pop up.

Called her today and it was PERFECT timing. She had been trying to contact on family about an opening and they hadn't called her back in 10 days. She was done them and I sweet talked her into letting me have it. YES! I drove right over there and paid my 6 months up front. Here is the best part...only $44 a month and it is less then 60 seconds to drive there. Whooo Hoooo!!!

As luck would have it, Oregon has been dry over the last 2 weeks, so I'm going over on Saturday and getting the Outback from my parents back yard (big...1+ acre yard) and moving it into its new home.

Here is a snapshot from Google Earth on where the storage place is compared to my house.

Yes, the picture shows me living in a dirt pile, but trust me...there is a house there now.

Who wants to go camping this weekend?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I've been storing my Outback at my parents place for the last 2 years


No more mud! I still remember the potential that you would miss a rally due to excessive mud in your parents back yard.

Congratulations!

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I've been storing my Outback at my parents place for the last 2 years


No more mud! I still remember the potential that you would miss a rally due to excessive mud in your parents back yard.

Congratulations!

Ed
[/quote]

That incident was the exact reason we started looking for another options. While Dougâ€™s offer to rent a Chinook Helicopter and just fly me to the Rally was nice, we simply needed another solution. Camping in the Winter in the Coleman popup with all the canvas, really wasn't an option here in the PNW with all the rain. Now with the Outback my DW and I don't see why we couldn't (and shouldn't) camp all year long.

...can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's great news Jim! Good timing there








I'm really happy for you








There's nothing like having your TT close to home...
Enjoy!
Dawn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats

We are one of the lucky ones that have our Outback at home.

Your going love the new location
















Thor


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now with the Outback my DW and I don't see why we couldn't (and shouldn't) camp all year long.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

That's great news, my brother and his DW allow me to park my rig at their house and it is only about 10 minutes away and it is a good feeling having it so close.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool Jim!








That will be way convenient for you. Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Jim!







How cool is that going to be?!

Mark


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

That's pretty convenient Jim! Now you can visit your Outback any time you want. That's a great price too!
That sure takes away any excuses NOT to go camping


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Good for you! Right now our OB is stored about 1.25 hours from us. If we wanted it within 5 minutes, weâ€™d have to pay $140/month.

Jessica


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

We too are lucky to be able to park our OB at home. However, when we lived in the city a few years ago, we had to park our tent trailer at my parents place 1.5 hours from us and it was a real pain when we were trying to get ready to go anywhere. You're going to love having it so close to you...I know we do!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

It'll be nice having it so close. You won't even really have to pull it to the house to load up. You can just pile everything in the truck and drive the one minute with all the stuff piled up on DW and the kids.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We too have backyard storage. Love it!

Now you too can visit anytime you want to.


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

You scored!!!







I have a pad next to the house with full hookups now. But there was a time when I had to keep an RV in storage at my folks house. Not easy access. If I found a deal like yours I wouldn't have the OB next to the house now. 
Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Way to go Jimbo! We lucked out since a new storage lot serving the homes n our area opened up and we moved over to it, cut out a 10 minute drive. Now I can zip over and back when I need to. I might be able to get it on the side of the house, but with an ATV trailer and a hopeful collectible car to park something needs to go off site.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Update...the Outback is now comfortably resting in its new home.

Soooo nice having it so close.


----------

